# Rashad is confident GSP defeats Anderson Silva.



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

> *Rashad Evans 'definitely' believes Georges St-Pierre beats Anderson Silva in potential super fight​*
> From their days training together at Jackson's MMA in Albuquerque, New Mexico, former UFC light heavyweight champion Rashad Evans and UFC welterweight champion Georges St. Pierre have forged a bond. They're friends and often if not always speak fondly of one another. They've both also developed a keen sense of the other's abilities and limitations as fighters, which gives them insight into what they can and can't do.
> 
> Sure, there's bias there, but for all of their rose-colored glasses, there's an equal amount of conviction. That's why Evans, who has dealt with knee injuries during the ups and downs of his own mixed martial arts career, had high praise for his friend and former training partner after his big win over Carlos Condit on Saturday at UFC 154.
> ...


Source: http://www.mmafighting.com/2012/11/20/3671196/rashad-evans-definitely-believes-georges-st-pierre-beats-anderson Video is in the link. 

:confused02:


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

I don't quite agree. GSP is a great MMA wrestler but his takedowns are based more on timing than brute strength & power. Against everyone he's faced so far it works great since GSP has better speed & timing than all of his opponents to date. 

Against Anderson Silva, well, you got a problem. Anderson has better timing than everyone else, and it's a pretty big gap, plus he's just as fast if not faster than everyone. If you're Chael Sonnen and you just run through people and drag them to the ground it's not as big a deal, but that's not the kind of wrestler GSP is. He's not relentless like Chael, he times things, gets his opponent to commit or hesitate and that's when he takes them down. Not going to be easy against Anderson, and there's a decent chance he'll get faked out or countered by Anderson and eat a knee.

Is it impossible for GSP to take Anderson down? No. But it's going to be harder and more risky than most people think.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

On paper its very possible.

But the fact that Anderson always finds a way to win is what makes me think otherwise.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

SideWays222 said:


> On paper its very possible.
> 
> But the fact that Anderson always finds a way to win is what makes me think otherwise.


So does gsp though. So does jones. So did fedor. 

Everyone finds a way to win... Right until they meet the guy who doesnt let them find it. Its not like anderson has never lost, or even has fewer losses than gsp.

I agree with rashad. Its not easy or a given by any means, but gsp has what it takes.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Rashad thinks that Anderson might not get out of the round if GSP mounts him? Wow..

I'm pretty sure GSP has mounted all of his opponents that he's taken down and how many of them has he finished?


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Liddellianenko said:


> So does gsp though. So does jones. So did fedor.
> 
> Everyone finds a way to win... Right until they meet the guy who doesnt let them find it. Its not like anderson has never lost, or even has fewer losses than gsp.
> 
> I agree with rashad. Its not easy or a given by any means, but gsp has what it takes.


But GSP hasnt exactly had the need to find a way to win.

He just uses his wrestling to overwhelm his opponent and get the decision.

By "Finding a way to win" i mean the fact that even when stuff isnt exactly going according to Andersons plan he always manages to pull something amazing out of his ass and put an end to it. Its not something GSP has done in a long time. If he is losing the fight im not so sure he can find a way to win.

For instance i think if GSP takes Anderson down and wins a round or 2 there is still a very high chance that Anderson will pull off a Sub or a KO or something amazing. On the other hand if Anderson is picking GSP apart and not letting him take him down.... thats pretty much it.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

SideWays222 said:


> But GSP hasnt exactly had the need to find a way to win.
> 
> He just uses his wrestling to overwhelm his opponent and get the decision.
> 
> ...


Ok you mean Anderson can turn the tables even when the chips are down, whereas GSP is more of a dominate or wilt. 

I can see that, but I think GSP doesn't need to turn the tables, he just needs to stay out of danger and not get carried away. Yeah Anderson always has that flash KO or sub around the corner, but GSP is the master of nullifying the miracles and being relentless against his opponents weakness, which is why a lot of people hate him. 

It's obviously a hard fight to predict for sure as both guys have the exact tools needed to beat the other one and both are equally dominant and brilliant. That is why this fight is so exciting, and that is probably why we'll never actually get to see it.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Liddellianenko said:


> Ok you mean Anderson can turn the tables even when the chips are down, whereas GSP is more of a dominate or wilt.
> 
> I can see that, but I think GSP doesn't need to turn the tables, he just needs to stay out of danger and not get carried away. Yeah Anderson always has that flash KO or sub around the corner, but GSP is the master of nullifying the miracles and being relentless against his opponents weakness, which is why a lot of people hate him.
> 
> It's obviously a hard fight to predict for sure as both guys have the exact tools needed to beat the other one and both are equally dominant and brilliant. That is why this fight is so exciting, and that is probably why we'll never actually get to see it.


Which is why i said that on Paper GSP certainly can pull it off. But when i take their fights and put a side by side comparison i just see more of a Chael-Anderson 2 scenario rather then GSP finishing what Chael couldnt in Chael-Anderson 1.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Someone has been confident Anderson was gonna lose in every fight he has had in the UFC.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Joabbuac said:


> Someone has been confident Anderson was gonna lose in every fight he has had in the UFC.


Who are you referring to? 

If it's me, aside from Okami and Sonnen 1, I didn't think any of Anderson's opponents had a snowball's chance in hell against him. Vitor I gave a slightly higher than normal puncher's chance. The rest were tailormade for highlight reel KOs.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Liddellianenko said:


> Who are you referring to?
> 
> If it's me, aside from Okami and Sonnen 1, I didn't think any of Anderson's opponents had a snowball's chance in hell against him. Vitor I gave a slightly higher than normal puncher's chance. The rest were tailormade for highlight reel KOs.


By someone i meant somebody...somewhere :laugh: 

Just one dude with so much hate he has been 100% confident even the likes of James Irvin and Bonner will beat him. :laugh: Na not that...just that every Silva fight has people pretty confident he will lose, here is just one of them people speaking out. 

Since its Rashad Evans you can tell he is just projecting, his opinion is pretty biased, he sees in GSP a fighter with many of the tools he thinks he would use to beat Silva its pretty much impossible for him to not be confident.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

aerius said:


> I don't quite agree. GSP is a great MMA wrestler but his takedowns are based more on timing than brute strength & power. Against everyone he's faced so far it works great since GSP has better speed & timing than all of his opponents to date.
> 
> Against Anderson Silva, well, you got a problem. Anderson has better timing than everyone else, and it's a pretty big gap, plus he's just as fast if not faster than everyone. If you're Chael Sonnen and you just run through people and drag them to the ground it's not as big a deal, but that's not the kind of wrestler GSP is. He's not relentless like Chael, he times things, gets his opponent to commit or hesitate and that's when he takes them down. Not going to be easy against Anderson, and there's a decent chance he'll get faked out or countered by Anderson and eat a knee.
> 
> Is it impossible for GSP to take Anderson down? No. But it's going to be harder and more risky than most people think.


It's not just timing though. GSP is a freak athlete, he can generate more speed from a standing start than almost anyone in MMA. And he has incredible technique as well.

GSP can and would take Silva down. The question is how quickly he can do it, each round, and how long he can survive before Silva catches him and puts him out.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

I've held this opinion for along time. I still do. I think GSP wipes the floor with Silva... regardless of the size difference.

It's not a matter of fighter preference. It's a style matchup. GSP has the wrestling, sub defense, and cardio to win the fight.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

PheelGoodInc said:


> I've held this opinion for along time. I still do. I think GSP wipes the floor with Silva... regardless of the size difference.
> 
> It's not a matter of fighter preference. It's a style matchup. GSP has the wrestling, sub defense, and cardio to win the fight.


 but does he have the chin? He's been tagged in every one of his fights and Anderson is a completely different menace.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

El Bresko said:


> but does he have the chin? He's been tagged in every one of his fights and Anderson is a completely different menace.


He has never been tagged by a guy who he wants to put on the floor.

GSP is very smart. He won't try to mix it up with Silva like he did with Condit.

Rashad had a good point about fighters on top of Silva advancing in position. GSP has some of the best guard passing ability in the game. I really think once gets Silva down he can seriously threaten him.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

PheelGoodInc said:


> He has never been tagged by a guy who he wants to put on the floor.
> 
> GSP is very smart. He won't try to mix it up with Silva like he did with Condit.
> 
> Rashad had a good point about fighters on top of Silva advancing in position. GSP has some of the best guard passing ability in the game. I really think once gets Silva down he can seriously threaten him.


What happens if Silva stops the take downs? What if Silva starts the fight with his hands down or comes out swing from the start? Everything on paper says this fight should be competitive and a slight edge to GSP based on Silva's pass. However if this fight happens I do believe Silva will murder GSP. Remember it's Anderson Silva who is asking for this fight, he is already the goat of MMA. Now you combine with what he can do in there and the fact that he has called out GSP...means he knows he can win this fight. 

He is 16-0, you take away the first chael fight he has looked virtually unbeatable. 11 victories via ko/tko all 11 he has made it look easy. When GSP gets hit he panics, anderson silva is one of the best strikers off his back, never mind his bjj, GSP will be in danger for 25 mins with the best in the business. He is not going to hold silva down, because eventually silva will fight back unlike any of his opponents who GSP breaks mentally during the fight.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> What happens if Silva stops the take downs? What if Silva starts the fight with his hands down or comes out swing from the start? Everything on paper says this fight should be competitive and a slight edge to GSP based on Silva's pass. However if this fight happens I do believe Silva will murder GSP. Remember it's Anderson Silva who is asking for this fight, he is already the goat of MMA. Now you combine with what he can do in there and the fact that he has called out GSP...means he knows he can win this fight.


If Silva stops the takedown, GSP will just shoot for another takedwon. Silva won't be able to drop his hands against a guy like GSP. GSP is far too accurate of a striker and won't hesitate. Sonnen was the only guy to not hesitate when Silva dropped his hands and Sonnen rocked him. Imagine what a pinpoint striker like GSP would do. If Silva comes out swinging from the start GSP will take him down (just like he tried to do against Sonnen).

He called him out, sure. That doesn't change anything in my mind. GSP has the same odds as he did before Silva called him out as he does now. It may show confidence on Silva's part. That doesn't change my perspective on how the fight will go down.



> He is 16-0, you take away the first chael fight he has looked virtually unbeatable. 11 victories via ko/tko all 11 he has made it look easy. When GSP gets hit he panics, anderson silva is one of the best strikers off his back, never mind his bjj, GSP will be in danger for 25 mins with the best in the business. He is not going to hold silva down, because eventually silva will fight back unlike any of his opponents who GSP breaks mentally during the fight.


Silva has shown struggles in certain situations against certain types of fighters (Lutter, Hendo, and Chael). He has definitely NOT looked unbeatable. His BJJ off his back is nothing worse than what Condit posed. He's not the crazy BJJ wizard off of his back you're making him out to be. It took him 23 minutes to sub Chael, and he didn't even come close to it the second time.

GSP will be able to hold Silva down and advance position unlike any wrestler Silva has faced yet. I think Silva will be the one who mentally breaks when he realizes GSP is tailor made to beat him, unlike 90% of his past opponents who are tailor made to get highlight real KO'd.


----------



## hatedcellphones (Dec 7, 2009)

El Bresko said:


> Rashad thinks that Anderson might not get out of the round if GSP mounts him? Wow..
> 
> I'm pretty sure GSP has mounted all of his opponents that he's taken down and how many of them has he finished?


This. GSP hasn't finished a fight since UFC 94. 

That and I actually had Condit winning a couple of their exchanges aside from the big kick. If he comes out like that against Silva he'll get picked apart on the feet.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

El Bresko said:


> Rashad thinks that Anderson might not get out of the round if GSP mounts him? Wow..
> 
> *I'm pretty sure GSP has mounted all of his opponents that he's taken down* and how many of them has he finished?


Not really though. Don't remember him mounting Condit. Maybe briefly when he was trying to get Condits back. I'm sure there are others, I just can't be bothered to look them up.

I do agree though that Andy isn't getting finished. If GSP wins, and he does have to tools to do it, it'l be a 5 rounder. Untested waters for Silva. I see Andy TKO'ing GSP unfortunately as I'm a GSP fan. Spider fan too though so I'm not sure if this fight is win-win or lose-lose.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

As much as I believe that GSP is the legit #2 pound for pound guy, I wouldn't give him more than 20% chance to win in this match up. GSP doesn't bully and tackle his way to a takedown the way Sonnen does, for him it's more about his opponent over extending or making a mistake (usually because of excessive aggression). I don't see Silva doing that.

Not saying that GSP wouldn't eventually get a takedown or two, if he survives the damage he'll likely take to get one, but once it does hit the ground he doesn't have the power to finish Silva. Actually I don't believe he has the power to finish Silva anywhere, on the feet, on the ground, through cuts nadda.

But we all know Silva has the power to finish GSP ANYWHERE. So when you take into account all these variables there is no way that Silva loses this.

Silva -
Mental game (confidence and psychology) - Silva
Finishing ability - Silva
Heart - Silva
Stand up technique - Silva
Size and Reach - Silva
Power - Silva
Speed - Equal (maybe)
Chin - Silva
Least amount of damage taken on average - Silva
BJJ offense - Silva (slight)
Timing - Silva (slight; Silva striking timing overcomes GSP's takedown timing)
Accuracy - Silva
Killer Instinct - Silva

GSP
Wrestling - GSP
BJJ defense - GSP (slight)
Gameplan/Strategy - GSP
Grappling - GSP (especially top control)
Age - GSP


The most important factors in this fight I think are - 

1) Silva's ability to finish anywhere (at any time) and GSP inability to do the same.

2) 5 round fight which favors Silva much more so than it does GSP

3) Silva's chin and constitution (doesn't cut) and GSP lack of power. This ties in with #1.

The fact that the fight starts on the feet every round is major. The fact that even on the ground Silva causes damage (much more so than Condit) than most opponents GSP has faced, and GSP lumps up easy. The fact that Silva has a major power advantage and better ability to absorb damage. The fact that Silva is the larger guy. The fact that it could take Silva a few seconds to end the fight in any round, while it will take GSP 15 minutes minimum out of the the 25 to win. 

All that points to me that Silva will dominate this fight. There is a reason GSP is so reluctant to take this fight and that is because he understands this and knows his chances of winning are slim.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Of course he is confident in gsps wrestling. He was the 205er that routinely was taken fown by georges in practice. Haha. 

Hey at least someone is confident in gsp. Hes probably more confident than gsp is.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Silva & GSP is gonna be one wicked chess match. I see GSP putting Silva on his back with ease and multiple times. The question is how and can Georges finish Anderson from the top position? Silva won't get submitted. GSP's ground n' pound is some of the best out there but Anderson's ground defense is stellar. Both have proven, great chins. I doubt very much that someone will get finished in this fight. St. Pierre is so intelligent with incredible timing/level changing and Anderson has the best timing. I think this fight will be very, very, close. GSP could outpoint Anderson scoring takedown after takedown and landing some shots. Fight Silva like Sonnen did. GSP is far more all-around skilled than Sonnen is. I love both fighters so whoever wins, I'm happy with it. This certainly is a pick em' fight with tons of unpredictability...


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

The way I view this matchup is similar to how I viewed the Sonnen fight. But Sonnen and GSP have different advantages.

GSP is not going to finish Silva, same way Sonnen was never going to finish him. So he needs 5 rounds of wrestling and top control. 

Now obviously GSP has much more BJJ than Sonnen, so a late triangle is probably out of the question. But Sonnen has a better chin. He was able to walk in chin down and get TDs. I don't think GSP can or will even attempt that. 

Also, we saw Anderson's great tie up ability. I think he will be able to tie up GSP from bottom pretty well and get it standing. GSP has 5 rounds to not get KO'd. 

I don't know what peoples opinion are. But GSP used to be the best MMA wrestler. Then Chael did well and everyone said he was. Now people are back to GSP. Either way they are both some of the best wrestlers in MMA. But Chael was a 205er. Chael's TDs were relentless. 

What happens if the 2nd round of the last Sonnen fight happens? Anderson stuffed Chael, so why can't he stuff GSP? People like to cheer and gloat about the first round. But Anderson GAVE him that TD. Anderson just got wrestled in the fight before...we really think Anderson was going to come out with a Wandy Silva looping punch while Chael drops levels? He gave him that TD in the first round. 

GSP will bring more sub D. But less of a chin and less walking forward. Which was key in any of Chael's success vs. Silva.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Any one who believed Chael was ever the better MMA wrestler was out of their god damn minds. We're talking about a guy here who got tossed onto his head easily by Damian Maia. A guy who was barely able to out wrestle Michael Bisping (and yes, Mike has strong TDD and defensive wrestling, but he isn't outstanding in the area).

GSP's timing for the take down is god like. @Soakked, I agree with all of the points in your earlier post except from the timing conclusion. Silvas striking timing and GSP'S take down timing are equally impressive. The only reason as to why Silvas timing seems to be more impressive is because his strikes finish fights in an instant, where as GSP is just taking you down, but that doesn't make the actual timing any less impressive. The take down he scored on Condit in round 2 when he threw the leg kick was unreal.

There is no way that Sonnen would out wrestle the likes of Koscheck and Fitch the way GSP did, he wouldn't even come close. How ever I agree that because GSP's take downs are all about the timing of his opponents strikes and moves, rather than Chaels bull rushing approach, he's going to find it very difficult to time Silvas strikes and movement.

This is such an interesting stylistic match up and I really do think it does come down to one thing - timing. GSP's godlike timing in his take downs versus Andersons wizard like timing with his strikes. If Anderson connects, it's over, but if GSP scores the take down in a round, I don't see Andy getting back up to his feet until the next round.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

GrappleRetarded said:


> Any one who believed Chael was ever the better MMA wrestler was out of their god damn minds. We're talking about a guy here who got tossed onto his head easily by Damian Maia.


That was a really lame example, man...




Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> That was a really lame example, man...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This was a really lame post man.....The best wrestler in MMA would not get rag dolled to the floor by Damian Maia. Can you picture GSP being thrown to the ground by Damian Maia like that?










Either back your post up with a valid point, or don't post any thing at all.

And I also don't care which lame app you used to send your post.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

You are right Maia wouldn't toss GSP around like that. But you have to ask why he was able to do that when Chael is a real good wrestler none the less?

My reason is because Chael isn't going for a TD or going forward. He was afraid to to death to be on the ground. So weakly clinched. He probably thought Maia was going to pull guard. That TD is more or less a matter of Chael not being ready for it and sucking so bad on the ground.

GSP would never get tossed like that because in a clinch he would be dropping down for a TD. He isn't as afraid. Who knows though, in that same scenario perahps GSP would get tossed. He hasn't fought a guy like Maia was back then...a guy looking for subs and one of the best at doing it from his back and all areas. BJ was a top guy. Shields was a top guy and more a position wrestler/BJJ. Condit was never going to pull guard or do anything too nuts. When you are in the clinch as a wrestler and are hesitant to use your bread and butter for fear of the ground...you tend to get owned. 

1 time getting taken down like that vs. an odd fighter like Maia shouldn't automatically mean he isn't an elite wrestler.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

> "Anderson's a great fighter, but one thing with Anderson is that he has such a problem with defending the takedown. And then on the ground even sometimes he allows people to advance position way too much."


:laugh:

No. What Silva does way too much of is win and win comfortably. The rest are pointless statistics from lesser fighters trying desperately to justify themselves as top tier.

It's like saying Silva has a problem with boxing defence because he stands there and let opponents punch him in the face. He gets taken down easy because he's confident they cant do anything to him there... and by all evidence... they cant.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> :laugh:
> 
> No. What Silva does way too much of is win and win comfortably. The rest are pointless statistics from lesser fighters trying desperately to justify themselves as top tier.
> 
> It's like saying Silva has a problem with boxing defence because he stands there and let opponents punch him in the face. He gets taken down easy because he's confident they cant do anything to him there... and by all evidence... they cant.


What exactly is GSP going to do when he advanaces position anyway? GnP him out? No. Sub him? No. I mean that would actually be a good gameplan for SIlva if he does get taken down. Let GSP advanace and maybe even go for a sub and it gives Silva room to get up. Instead of sitting in guard all fight. I think Anderson will just engolf GSP with his elite guard defense. 

Anderson would play around with GSP because he would even be less worried about a devistating shot or sub than more guys.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

GSP is Rashads former training partner, and they probably still roll around sometimes. It's easy to go with your former trainer partner when he's a champion.

The thing with GSP, and I think Matt Hughes put it best, is that he's not that great of a pure wrestler, but what makes him so good is that he's able to set up his take-downs with good combinations. Whereas a pure wrestler like Chael Sonnen can come in and take someone down right off the bat. If GSP can't set up combinations against Anderson Silva, it's going to be more difficult to get a take-down against Silva than it was for Chael. While I still think he will be able to take Anderson down, he's got to go 5 rounds without being put out cold against the best finisher in the business...


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> What exactly is GSP going to do when he advanaces position anyway? GnP him out? No. Sub him? No. *I mean that would actually be a good gameplan for SIlva if he does get taken down*. Let GSP advanace and maybe even go for a sub and it gives Silva room to get up. Instead of sitting in guard all fight. I think Anderson will just engolf GSP with his elite guard defense.
> 
> Anderson would play around with GSP because he would even be less worried about a devistating shot or sub than more guys.


I disagree but would like to hear exactly why you think this, elaborate please, and if thats the case, how would you suggest GSP go about his gameplan? Just curious.


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

as evans said, it comes down to whether or not GSP's able to get through the striking and get it down to the mat. Silva is more than able to catch GSP on the way in with basically anything he fancies.

GSP, in all his bouts, has proven, if not superior striking (pretty much anyone), at least close enough to equivalent (Condit, to whom I'd probably give a good chance in a kickboxing match against GSP)

but I believe Silva's striking and timing is on a much higher level, they probably have the same kind of gap in wrestling, but to GSP's advantage.

the thing is, the bout starts standing.

if GPS steps up his striking (and we're talking hollywood-ish step, like big, big time), he may get a few opportunities to take it to the mat.

I think Silva didn't really mind going on the mat with Sonnen and didn't really respect his game that much, he just wanted to make a good show with his 1st round then get it over with, which he did.

GSP definitely has what it takes to control silva on the ground, I believe that firmly. But what would become his TD offense/timing against someone as unexpectable as Silva, he can punch, kick, elbow, knee, whatever he fancies from virtually any position and situation, and land exactly where he wants. I'm not sure GSP could read his game well enough to accurately time takedowns.

The only plan for GSP is to go for Sonnen's plan, but GSP's smaller and probably less strong too, maybe even too conservative to really take the chance. So there's a good chance to see a frozen GSP here too.

if GSP can take AS down, he can take the fight home with an UD, we may even see silva breaking, GSP will play it safe for sure, this coming from a GSP huge fan.
if he can't, he'll get KO'd or TKO'd in the early rounds.

he should fight hendricks first, just to get some more octagon time (all hendricks has is a puncher's chance, but GSP will be ready for it all day)


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Tyson Fury said:


> I disagree but would like to hear exactly why you think this, elaborate please, and if thats the case, how would you suggest GSP go about his gameplan? Just curious.


Its never the best idea to just let fighters advanace position. But fighters all the time open up doors for sub attempts, just so they have room to get up or counter. GSP even said that is what Condit was doing, almost baiting him into trying to sub him.

I just think it may be a go to plan if it comes down to it. Better to lose that way then have a guy sit in guard and get "top points" and win a decision.

But this is all being said from my point of view. And I don't see GSP as a threat to finish Anderson at all. No matter how long he is on top or what positions he moves too. Side, full mount, north south. Some people may think he has a better shot at finishing than I do.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Its never the best idea to just let fighters advanace position. But fighters all the time open up doors for sub attempts, just so they have room to get up or counter. GSP even said that is what Condit was doing, almost baiting him into trying to sub him.
> 
> I just think it may be a go to plan if it comes down to it. Better to lose that way then have a guy sit in guard and get "top points" and win a decision.
> 
> But this is all being said from my point of view. And I don't see GSP as a threat to finish Anderson at all. No matter how long he is on top or what positions he moves too. Side, full mount, north south. Some people may think he has a better shot at finishing than I do.


I see what you mean. It would probably make the fight more excting too! But surely the closed guard is the best way to get a sub off your back. So wouldn't Silva try to stop GSP passing guard? The only reason Anderson would allow GSp to pass guard would be so he can scramble. OK hes got more of a chance finishing the fight onhis feet, obviously, but is he not more vulnerable to takedowns? Thus giving GSP more points? I think Silva should just try to avoid the takedown and KO GSP. Condit connected so I'm sure The Spider can find a way.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

PheelGoodInc said:


> I've held this opinion for along time. I still do. I think *GSP wipes the floor with Silva*... regardless of the size difference.
> 
> It's not a matter of fighter preference. It's a style matchup. GSP has the wrestling, sub defense, and cardio to win the fight.


You sound more confident than GSP himself.:confused03:


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> You are right Maia wouldn't toss GSP around like that. But you have to ask why he was able to do that when Chael is a real good wrestler none the less?
> 
> My reason is because Chael isn't going for a TD or going forward. He was afraid to to death to be on the ground. So weakly clinched. He probably thought Maia was going to pull guard. That TD is more or less a matter of Chael not being ready for it and sucking so bad on the ground.
> 
> ...



I didn't say he wasn't an elite wrestler - he is - I said that there is no way he is the very best wrestler in the game.

Not just that take down alone, but I also referenced the Michael Bisping fight, where for the majority of the fight Bisping was actually pressing Chael up against the fence and controlling him there. You think GSP would allow that? GSP would take a guy like Michael Bisping down at will and hold him there.

Not only that, but the statistics also don't work in Chaels favour. Sonnen has a 59 percent take down success rate and a 71 percent defense rate. In comparison to GSP who completes 78 percent of his take downs and has an 88 percent take down defense percentage. Quite a significant difference there. Official UFC statistics:
http://uk.ufc.com/fighter/chael-Sonnen
http://uk.ufc.com/fighter/georges-St-Pierre

The best MMA wrestlers in the game are GSP and Jon Jones. Whilst Chael Sonnen is certainly an elite wrestler, he's not even close to being the very best, there's a big difference. He's probably top five though.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

GrappleRetarded said:


> I didn't say he wasn't an elite wrestler - he is - I said that there is no way he is the very best wrestler in the game.
> 
> Not just that take down alone, but I also referenced the Michael Bisping fight, where for the majority of the fight Bisping was actually pressing Chael up against the fence and controlling him there. You think GSP would allow that? GSP would take a guy like Michael Bisping down at will and hold him there.
> 
> ...


Bit of a contrdiction there.  I do agree with what you're saying though. Considering you provided a citation of your facts kind of makes it difficult to disagree.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Tyson Fury said:


> Bit of a contrdiction there.  I do agree with what you're saying though. Considering you provided a citation of your facts kind of makes it difficult to disagree.


There is quite a big gap from the creme de la creme (gsp, jon jones) and the rest of the wrestlers, even the guys in the top five. Chael Sonnen is top five, but I feel that the likes of GSP and Jon Jones are on a a completely different level.

For example look at Anderson Silva and the rest of the top five MW's. Those guys might be top five, but Anderson is still way, way ahead of them in terms of skill.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

GrappleRetarded said:


> There is quite a big gap from the creme de la creme (gsp, jon jones) and the rest of the wrestlers, even the guys in the top five. Chael Sonnen is top five, but I feel that the likes of GSP and Jon Jones are on a a completely different level.
> 
> For example look at Anderson Silva and the rest of the top five MW's. Those guys might be top five, but Anderson is still way, way ahead of them in terms of skill.


Well put and I understand. I knew what you meant I just thought it looked kinda funny. And yeah I'm with you 100% Same would apply to Maia his Jitz.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Tyson Fury said:


> I see what you mean. It would probably make the fight more excting too! But surely the closed guard is the best way to get a sub off your back. So wouldn't Silva try to stop GSP passing guard? The only reason Anderson would allow GSp to pass guard would be so he can scramble. OK hes got more of a chance finishing the fight onhis feet, obviously, but is he not more vulnerable to takedowns? Thus giving GSP more points? I think Silva should just try to avoid the takedown and KO GSP. Condit connected so I'm sure The Spider can find a way.


Well depends if he wants to try and sub him or if he wants to get back up. I too think he can tie GSP up well from guard and that can be a way he can get it standing anyway. I think he can sub GSP, it will be the strongest wrist control GSP has ever dealt with. He didn't go down to the ground with Shields. It would definatly be the best guard he has been in, especially with ANderson's length.

Sure, he should definatly try to avoid the TD that should be plan A. But like I said, if it comes down to it where he isn't subbing GSP and GSP is just in guard...then I would let GSP get confident by giving up position in order to look for a counter. 

ANderson could attack this fight in many ways and has many aspects that he can exploit or challenge. GSP basically has 1 or 2 ways. Wrestling/keeping him there. Or if Anderson gasses from the weight cut he could cruise the 2nd half of the fight.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

GrappleRetarded said:


> There is quite a big gap from the creme de la creme (gsp, jon jones) and the rest of the wrestlers, even the guys in the top five. Chael Sonnen is top five, but I feel that the likes of GSP and Jon Jones are on a a completely different level.
> 
> For example look at Anderson Silva and the rest of the top five MW's. Those guys might be top five, but Anderson is still way, way ahead of them in terms of skill.


I agree he probably isn't the best. Which makes the Jon Jones/Sonnen fight that much more pathetic when Sonnen holds no advantage and is coming off a loss.

I was going to bring up Chael dropping Anderson. And how the best striker would never get dropped by the likes of Sonnen. But the numbers don't lie much and Sonnen vs. Bisping showed that his TDs could definatly be defended.

But more importantly than who the best is. How would you compare GSP's wrestling vs. Anderson. To Sonnen's wrestling vs Anderson. Sonnen is the stronger of the 2 wrestlers. He is more relentless. Like you said GSP uses timing and quickness. I think Sonnen's frame and wrestling will prove harder for Silva to handle than GSP's style of wrestling.

Fear of the strike is also something that goes into this. Many fighters have less wrestling when they fear the strike. And many strikers have less effective striking when they fear the TD. I don't think Anderson fears being on his back. I feel GSP fears being caught on the feet though.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Well depends if he wants to try and sub him or if he wants to get back up. I too think he can tie GSP up well from guard and that can be a way he can get it standing anyway. I think he can sub GSP, it will be the strongest wrist control GSP has ever dealt with. He didn't go down to the ground with Shields. It would definatly be the best guard he has been in, especially with ANderson's length.
> 
> Sure, he should definatly try to avoid the TD that should be plan A. But like I said, if it comes down to it where he isn't subbing GSP and GSP is just in guard...then I would let GSP get confident by giving up position in order to look for a counter.
> 
> ANderson could attack this fight in many ways and has many aspects that he can exploit or challenge. GSP basically has 1 or 2 ways. Wrestling/keeping him there. Or if Anderson gasses from the weight cut he could cruise the 2nd half of the fight.


Tried repping, gotta spread. Im not too sure Silva would sub GSP. I think it would be a lot more difficult for him to sub GSP rather than KO him. I'm not saying its impossible, GSP has some pretty decent sub-defence.

In reference to to your second and third paragraph. I couldn't agree more. Anderson could knock him out from literally anywhere standing, he also is very active off his back. Anderson gassing? Its got to be a viable option. How often do we see The Spider go 5 rounds? Or even 3? Add a weight cut to that it and it becomes even more possible!


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

I for one don't think GSP stands a chance in hell against Anderson. I was cheering for GSP as loud as anyone on Saturday but after the beating Anderson gave Chael I just don't see GSP doing anything at all to Anderson. He's not going to hurt Anderson standing and he's not going to hurt him on the ground. It's not even competitive in my mind, it's a one sided ass beating and I'd rather watch the much more competitive jones vs. silva fight.


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

Anderson will be the favorite in this fight, but Im not quite sure he's such a massive favorite as some people think is is.
65/35 Silva?. Depends on what weight they fight at. At 170lbs Id pick GSP to win. 

Anderson best chance really is to time his strike when GSP shoots or he will be on his back, just like GSP only has one chance to win. Avoid the strikes and take him down grind it out. GSP has the best top control in the entire sport so Silva will most likely not get back up until the next round. I just dont see GSP getting caught in anything from the top even with Anderson's long limbs. 

Or I might be dead wrong, we'll most likely find out in 2013!


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

I think GSP will get him down just fine, then once they are there he'll done no damage whatsoever.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

GrappleRetarded said:


> This was a really lame post man.....The best wrestler in MMA would not get rag dolled to the floor by Damian Maia. Can you picture GSP being thrown to the ground by Damian Maia like that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's Mister Demian Maia for you, and you chose the worst example of all for this was one of the best moments in UFC history. A masterpiece move precisely executed by a highly condecorated grappler that only you seems to devalue. It was so much of an art display Joe Rogan was just euphoric asking to see the replay of the trip over the submission itself. However for you, all this happened because Sonnen is not a top wrestler. Lame was you example.




GrappleRetarded said:


> And I also don't care which lame app you used to send your post.


I don't care either. It gets crazy and goes off by itself depending what I am using to post. I know it sucks...


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> It's Mister Demian Maia for you, and you chose the worst example of all for this was one of the best moments in UFC history. A masterpiece move precisely executed by a highly condecorated grappler that only you seems to devalue. It was so much of an art display Joe Rogan was just euphoric asking to see the replay of the trip over the submission itself. However for you, all this happened because Sonnen is not a top wrestler. Lame was you example.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care either. It gets crazy and goes off by itself depending what I am using to post. I know it sucks...


Mister Damian Maia, what on earth are you blabbering on about. I wasn't trying to devalue his take down, it was a great take down, and I also didn't ever say that Chael Sonnen wasn't a top wrestler, work on your reading comprehension. I said he isn't the best wrestler in this sport, which quite clearly, he isn't.

Moron. Just looking for an argument for no reason what so ever.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Off on a tangent here, but I always thought Rashad - Anderson would be a good matchup at 185. 

I'd pick Silva to win, but if he wants to **** around like he does with most of his opponents Rashad is one guy who could make him pay. At least he wouldn't have Greg Jackson giving him a terrible gameplan like the Machida fight.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

PheelGoodInc said:


> GSP has the wrestling, *sub defense*, and cardio to win the fight.


You maybe right. But he's never been on top of anyone in a fight who has a submission game like Anderson. 

I say the exact same thing to people picking Fitch over Maia. Fitch could very well win the fight. But using his grinding top game victories over BJ, Diego and Erick Silva counts little when talking about Maia.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

GrappleRetarded said:


> I also didn't ever say that Chael Sonnen wasn't a top wrestler, work on your reading comprehension.


So Sonnen is a top wrestler for you, but not the best, because only the best woudn't be tossed by Demian or struggle against Bisping, right? Only the best, not Sonnen because he is top, but not the best... See? I am working on my reading comprehension and your text is quite a material for that matter.



GrappleRetarded said:


> Moron. Just looking for an argument for no reason what so ever.


You called me a prick and now you called me a moron. It's 2-0 on the score card, my friend.

PS: The Mister Maia thing came from an interview of Sonnen. Sonnen himself said exactly that to the reporter when he mentioned Demian's name.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

SideWays222 said:


> Which is why i said that on Paper GSP certainly can pull it off. But when i take their fights and put a side by side comparison i just see more of a Chael-Anderson 2 scenario rather then GSP finishing what Chael couldnt in Chael-Anderson 1.


I dont see GSP doing something as stupid as throwing an off balance spinning back fist. I am still convinced chael could have pulled it off had he not done that an silva not grabbed his shorts. GSP has the wrestling necessary and the sub offense and defense and is probably smarter when it comes to fighting. However the one thing i worry about is size and how much that will come in to play. He may not be able to control silva because of his size like he dose the WW fighters.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

americanfighter said:


> I dont see GSP doing something as stupid as throwing an off balance spinning back fist. I am still convinced chael could have pulled it off had he not done that an silva not grabbed his shorts. GSP has the wrestling necessary and the sub offense and defense and is probably smarter when it comes to fighting. However the one thing i worry about is size and how much that will come in to play. He may not be able to control silva because of his size like he dose the WW fighters.


I dont see that either. Every fight is different. But i do see Anderson catching GSP. And if they were the same size id put my money on GSP. Im one of the people who believes Anderson is a big MW.

I think GSP is going to do great up until the point where he does not do so great....


----------



## FBrown (Nov 13, 2012)

PheelGoodInc said:


> I've held this opinion for along time. I still do. I think GSP wipes the floor with Silva... regardless of the size difference.
> 
> It's not a matter of fighter preference. It's a style matchup. GSP has the wrestling, sub defense, and cardio to win the fight.


You're right but you're only talking about what GSP and not what Anderson Silva has. He DOES have the ability to stop a takedown, he has good reflexes/counter striking, and he can beat anyone at anytime. Either way, I see GSP fighting Hendricks. I don't see him wanting any part of Anderson Silva but if he does, all credits on Silva.


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

I think Silva has much more of a chance to catch GSP shooting in, than he has to stop an engaged takedown.

you can see it in the condit match, GSP's takedown are almost like he starts them *before* his opponent even moves, and he knows what the opponent is going for.

which is why that I feel Anderson would be more likely to catch him with a strike, coming in. By trying to do precise feints that only a top striker like him can pull off. But if GSP plan for shooting is accurate at any given moment and if GSP doesn't fall for the feints and accurately predicts Silva's next strike, it's going down to the mat for sure, once there I don't see Silva doing much.

If he was so good at his jitz, the 1st sonnen fight would not have lasted 5 rounds.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> *So Sonnen is a top wrestler for you, but not the best, because only the best woudn't be tossed by Demian or struggle against Bisping, right? Only the best, not Sonnen because he is top, but not the best... *See? I am working on my reading comprehension and your text is quite a material for that matter.
> 
> 
> You called me a prick and now you called me a moron. It's 2-0 on the score card, my friend.
> ...


Yes, that's exactly my point, which I quite clearly explained easily enough in my other posts. You were just trying to be a smart ass and pick out an argument for no reason.

Ask yourself, would Michael Bisping be able to hold Jon Jones up against the fence for a good portion of three rounds? Would GSP allow it? Would either of those men (the very best) allow Damian Maia to lateral drop them onto their ass with relative ease? No, that wouldn't ever happen. Why? Because they are the very best, and Sonnen isn't. Which the statistics also support (which you also casually chose to ignore).

Stop acting like a condescending prick and I'll stop calling you one.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

I think it would be a great fight Between Anderson and GSP personally... I'd be rooting for Andy... But GSP is a Beast. 

BTW...Someone should tell Rashad, Anderson Silva has about the same career TDD defense accuracy as he does. And would if not for always fighting roided out fighters...


I think Silva has set some record for fighting UFC guys on Drugs or TRT...


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Sonnen is a different type of wrestling then GSP. GSP uses his striking to set up his quick singles. Chael Sonnen just shoots power doubles all day and even if you stop 1 or 2 he will take you down with the third. Power Doubles are actually pretty easy to stop when you know they are coming so the fact that he gets as many people down as he does is nothing short of amazing.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

GrappleRetarded said:


> Yes, that's exactly my point, which I quite clearly explained easily enough in my other posts. You were just trying to be a smart ass and pick out an argument for no reason.


Man, we all(me included, just to make it clear) need to review our attitudes from time to time. You are hyper touchy for some reason. You should get your sh!t together asap.
You are the one blabbering and being aggressive all the time. Where did you get the idea I disagree about most things you said, man? 
I stated my disagreement about the Demian trip example and you made all this circus by yourself just like in the other thread. One line and you go bersek.

I could not precisely rank Sonnen as a MMA wrestler. I know he is very, very good and for some ppl one of the best or the very one. Opinions may vary, but look what you say about ppl who think different:


GrappleRetarded said:


> Any one who *believed* Chael *was ever* the better MMA wrestler was out of their god damn minds.


That wasn't for me. That was for any one. You are always forcing your opinion, what is just an opinion, but you make it like is fail proof. 



GrappleRetarded said:


> The best wrestler in MMA would not get rag dolled to the floor by Damian Maia.


Don't be dramatic, that rag dolling thing never existed. There was top technical beautiful trip and a great sub by a great master. Damian rag dolled Rick Story, though, another great wrestler.



GrappleRetarded said:


> Can you picture GSP being thrown to the ground by Damian Maia like that?


Could you picture GSP knocked out by Serra? Big Nog submitted by Mir? Mirko Crocop knocked out with a high kick...by Gonzaga?
Yes, I can picture Maia tripping *any one* because he is that good. That's why that example you gave, in particular, was lame. I didn't say nothing about the rest in that occasion.
Moderate your language and show some respect when in disagreement, please.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Man, we all(me included, just to make it clear) need to review our attitudes from time to time. You are hyper touchy for some reason. You should get your sh!t together asap.
> You are the one blabbering and being aggressive all the time. Where did you get the idea I disagree about most things you said, man?
> I stated my disagreement about the Demian trip example and you made all this circus by yourself just like in the other thread. One line and you go bersek.
> 
> ...


Your passive aggression is really a thing of beauty. It's great the way you are trying to spin this around on me.

You respond to a multi-paragraph post I made earlier in this thread with one line:

"lame example man".

You didn't "state your disagreement about the trip". Well, you did, but you did it in such a smarmy manner that it made it virtually impossible for me not to respond to in an abrasive manner. You stated that you disagreed (like an ass), yet you didn't state why you disagreed. And like I said, if you're not going to at least back up your opinion with some thought out points, don't bother posting at all.

Your post here served no purpose other than to bait me into an attack or argument, congratulations, mission accomplished. You knew exactly what you were doing.

Then you try and come at me with your condescending, patronizing, up your own ass attitude.

As for me forcing my opinion, I think it's probably universally agreed that Chael Sonnen is not THE best MMA wrestler in this sport. I'd be shocked if any one on this forum actually believes that Chael Sonnen is the best wrestler in the game today. One of the best? Yes, the very best? No. Statistics and examples simply don't support this opinion, and despite popular belief, opinions can actually be, very, very wrong.

Chael Sonnen got lateral dropped and flipped straight onto his head, I'd call that a bit of a rag dolling. The move was very Jon Jones esque. I also certainly wouldn't class Rick Story a great wrestler. He's decent, yes, great? I wouldn't say so.

If you want to debate civilly, then drop the high and mighty attitude, and stop responding to my posts with one sentence replies baiting me into an argument.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

problem is GSP will get hit in the fight and it only takes one for Anderson. There's no way GSP can take him down for 5 straight rounds, keep him there and never git hit. If the fight happens GSP probably gets tko'ed in the second or third once Anderson gets pissed. 

In my mind Anderson is underrated because he likes to let fights go longer than they need to just for the fans, if he wanted to he could have come out and demolished every opponent he's ever faced in the UFC (besides Chael 1 when he was hurt). GSP is good, but Anderson is legendary, he lets people impose their gameplans on him just to prove to them they have literally 0% chance. He lets people hit him in the face so it's a fight and not a one sided beatdown. GSP is a skilled athlete, but from a raw fighting perspective nobody can do what Anderson can, nobody lets their opponents hit them for fun. I've seen fights where Anderson walks directly through punches as if they are pillows. I've never seen him show visible damage, even after Chael pounded on him for 20 minutes he looked unscathed. GSP just has nothing for him, if he had a Hendricks bomb or Maia level submissions he'd maybe win but he doesn't. Anderson will just wriggle around and get off the ground when he decides, maybe the 4th just because he wants to give the fans their moneys worth. People giving GSP a chance underestimate Anderson, he is the best there's ever been by a large margin. When he decides to fight back his ground defense is unbeatable to a gnp wrestler, he just extends his arms and legs staight and rolls around until the guy on top can't hold him any more. At the end of the first round in chael vs. silva 2 he was screwing around going "you can't hit me, look, you can't do anything"


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

I like abit of GSP but i reckon we have to be careful not to use a single fight (e.g silva v sonnen) to base our predictions

Silva's extra length should help him if he ends up on his back and I think his footwork is miles better than anyone GSP has faced - which will make it harder for GSP to get close

Also GSP's chin is alot closer to Andersons knee (and his foot for that matter

I think Silva lost his shit abit against Chael which gave him a good opportunity for a takedown

I also believe that Anderson is still improving and becoming more well-rounded (probably thanks to chael)

Soooo many ways for Anderson to win. I hope its abit of a war atleast until Anderson finishes it


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

So, being thrown to the ground by Demian Maia is automatically demerit to Sonnen's wrestling skills? He could not just have been caught off guard, not expecting that trip, making a judment error or just been outsmarted by Maia at that moment?
So here is a proof even the *"creme de la creme"*, Jon Jones, can be caught off guard and taken down not by a professional fighter like Maia, but by a very small Brazilian reporter, in this crazy TV fighting challenge sequence where he(Marinho, the reporter)faced already Lyoto and JDS.
It's an entertaining summary of the whole program. Enjoy:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y6yQe2VtHN4
I don't think that demerit Jones wrestling 

Retarded,


GrappleRetarded said:


> Your passive aggression is really a thing of beauty. It's great the way you are trying to spin this around on me.


That was a pearl. Me trying to spin things around? I am not the one offending anyone. Looks like you are enjoying some sort of free pass to call ppl *out of their minds, pricks, morons and asses* in this forum. List of insults is increasing by the post. :angry02:



GrappleRetarded said:


> You respond to a multi-paragraph post I made earlier in this thread with one line:
> 
> "lame example man".


The exact part of your multi-paragraph post I think is a lame example *was quoted in my post*. It looked clear I had nothing to say about the rest of your post. :confused03:



GrappleRetarded said:


> Your post here served no purpose other than to bait me into an attack or argument, congratulations, mission accomplished. You knew exactly what you were doing.


Hum? :confused02:



GrappleRetarded said:


> As for me forcing my opinion, I think it's probably universally agreed that Chael Sonnen *is not* THE best MMA wrestler in this sport. I'd be shocked if any one on this forum actually believes that Chael Sonnen *is the best* wrestler in the game *today*.


You did not say "is the best today" in your post, man. Stop changing words along the way to fix your point. You said "was ever", what is a big different thing. Sonnen is no longer a kid, you know.


GrappleRetarded said:


> Any one who believed Chael *was ever* the better MMA wrestler was out of their god damn minds.


Remember?



GrappleRetarded said:


> Chael Sonnen got lateral dropped and flipped straight onto his head, I'd call that *a bit* of a rag dolling. The move was very Jon Jones esque. I also certainly wouldn't class Rick Story a great wrestler. He's decent, yes, great? I wouldn't say so.


So now is just *a bit* of rag dolling? Ok, then.
Fight Magazine has Rick Story in high regard:
http://www.fightmagazine.com/mma-magazine/mma-article.asp?aid=706&issid=46


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

dlxrevolution said:


> GSP is Rashads former training partner, and they probably still roll around sometimes. It's easy to go with your former trainer partner when he's a champion.
> 
> The thing with GSP, and I think Matt Hughes put it best, is that he's not that great of a pure wrestler, but what makes him so good is that he's able to set up his take-downs with good combinations. Whereas a pure wrestler like Chael Sonnen can come in and take someone down right off the bat. If GSP can't set up combinations against Anderson Silva, it's going to be more difficult to get a take-down against Silva than it was for Chael. While I still think he will be able to take Anderson down, he's got to go 5 rounds without being put out cold against the best finisher in the business...


...Excellent post. Even a few years back at Jackson's camp, GSP was taking down 205 guys pretty easily but they had fits trying to take him down. I think GSP's strength is a little underrated too. Georges is an athletic freak. St. Pierre's wrestling is near or at the top of the MMA game. I would love to see GSP fight Hendricks. Johny has sick power in both hands and his base is wicked solid. Everybody wants to see the Silva/GSP superfight. It would rake in the biggest numbers in UFC history...


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> So, being thrown to the ground by Demian Maia is automatically demerit to Sonnen's wrestling skills? He could not just have been caught off guard, not expecting that trip, making a judment error or just been outsmarted by Maia at that moment?
> So here is a proof even the *"creme de la creme"*, Jon Jones, can be caught off guard and taken down not by a professional fighter like Maia, but by a very small Brazilian reporter, in this crazy TV fighting challenge sequence where he(Marinho, the reporter)faced already Lyoto and JDS.
> It's an entertaining summary of the whole program. Enjoy:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y6yQe2VtHN4
> ...


Stop arguing semantics and grasping at straws. No Chael Sonnen should NEVER have been considered the greatest wrestler in MMA. Not today, not yesterday, not last year, not ever. He's really done absolutely nothing to ever prove he was the greatest MMA wrestler in the game. You are the one trying to twist words around here, not me.

I've already seen that video and I hope posting that was some kind of a joke on your behalf. If not then, I don't really know what to say. Comparing Jon Jones messing around in a training session to Chael Sonnen competing in a high level MMA bout with lots on the line......Terrible point to make.

I also couldn't care less what "fight magazine" has to say about Rick Story. He isn't and hasn't ever been a great wrestler. He's a good wrestler and is a strong dude, that's about it.

Again, I will repeat myself. If you're not going to back up a point with valid explantions and reasoning, then don't post at all. The entire post which started all of this mess came from your; "lame post man....." rubbish. Where was your reasoning? Where was your explanation, at least in my initial post I backed up and explained my opinion. You just posted a one line post with no reasoning what so ever behind it, clearly trying to bait me into an argument.

Go away. We're done here.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

GrappleRetarded said:


> I don't really know what to say.


We knew that already, kid.


----------



## mastodon2222 (Feb 4, 2010)

<<"One thing about Anderson is this right here: Anderson's a great fighter, but one thing with Anderson is that he has such a problem with defending the takedown. And then on the ground even sometimes he allows people to advance position way too much.">>

But the think with Andy is that he's so good off his back no one can hurt him, and most wind up gagging to a triangle or RN choke.


----------



## Judoka82 (Nov 27, 2012)

It would not be unreasonable to say that GSP will not finish Anderson. That simply leaves TOO much time for Anderson to due his thing. We all know what happened in the last moments of the first Cheal fight. I really think Anderson has this fight!


----------

